# Thunderbolt screen problems



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

After asking tons of questions on other forums, I have finally decided to move this question to a new topic. Basically my issue is that since the first rom i flashed, i have been having issues with the touchscreen. What usually happens is just no matter what i am doing, my screen locks up and nothing happens when I touch it. I have to lock and unlock my phone again. This has happened on every rom except liquid ics(my first rom) be it sense or AOSP. I asked this question previosly in a different topic at it seemed the issue was that i was using clockwork mod and so i way told to switch to 4ext. I dloaded 4ext updater and flashed the recovery and immediatly rebooted into recovery to reflash the SFKCM7. I then wiped data 3 times and was about to wipe cache until sudddenly my phone touchscreen starts to spazz out exactly like how it does in all the roms. it tried to scroll when i touch and if i managed to select something it just highlighted and no dialog box popped up. Sooner or later after pressing random buttons the touchscreen froze up altogether and i was stuck in recovery. the status bar was still updating though. i finally did a battery pull and booted it up again and went on to resetup the rom and the problems were there still. what i dont understand is what could cause my phone touchscreen to freeze up in recovery. does it have to do with the kernel which cwm might have flashed badly? If so how am i supposed to reflash a rom without the potential of the recovery freezing on me

UPDATE: This may make it even more confusing after unrooting the problem is nonexistent which rules out the possibility of the digitizer of bad hardware. Any Ideas???


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

sounds like the phone is just bad, ifbypur issues persist in recovery the only thing it could be is bad hardware


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have a problem that is way beyond my Android pay grade. It almost sounds like you are having a radio issue... and that getting a radio that may be better suited to your phone may make sense (i'd suggest one of the Gingerbread radios like .9). There is a thread on radios that hopefully will get you a place where you can download the radio (you may need to remove your microSD card from your phone, delete the pg05img.zip file on the rood directory of your card, then replace it with the new .9 radio file that you will rename as pg05img.zip. You will need to use your phone's bootloader to update your phone's radio.

The next thing to consider is whether the kernel in the new ROM gets along with your phone. In my case, the stock kernel that came on Thundershed didn't get along with my phone, so I replaced it with Zoom 1.1 kernel and it has worked great since. Kernels are flashed using the recovery tool (in your case, 4EXT).

There are many way smarter people on Rootzwiki that can provide more or better advice. May help if you provide more info, like:

(1) Were you able to successfully gain root on the phone originally?
(2) have you ever had a custom ROM loaded on your phone that ever worked correctly? If yes, which one(s)? This would seem to eliminate the possibility that the original rooting process was not successfully accomplished.
(3) When you did the wipes on 4EXT, which ones did you do? Did you do what is commonly called a "superwipe" and I believe it is called "wipe all partitions (except SD card)". I don't believe its on the same option field as "wipe" where you find wipe dalvic and wipe cache options so you may need to hunt around in 4EXT. [Sorry, I am basing this all on my 54 year old memory] Anyway, make sure to wipe this especially going to an AOSP ROM.

Hopefully this gives you a few more things to try and also will get the smart eople here more info to get you more help.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh, and not discounting the possibility the phone hardware is bad (as DaReaper mentioned above)... was the phone working OK before you rooted? Which method of rooting did use (eg Thunderbolt One Click Tool)? Have you ever got the phone wet (that will hose the phone for sure). Odd thought... have you tried switching out the battery? Switching out the SIM? One last thought, especially if its a hardware issue... you can try places that repair cellphones. My tbolt got wet in a big rain storm and they were able to bring it back to life. It's possible it could be something repairable like the screen digitizer (and there are Youtubes that show the DIY how to replace the dgitizer).

Good luck.


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> Oh, and not discounting the possibility the phone hardware is bad (as DaReaper mentioned above)... was the phone working OK before you rooted? Which method of rooting did use (eg Thunderbolt One Click Tool)? Have you ever got the phone wet (that will hose the phone for sure). Odd thought... have you tried switching out the battery? Switching out the SIM? One last thought, especially if its a hardware issue... you can try places that repair cellphones. My tbolt got wet in a big rain storm and they were able to bring it back to life. It's possible it could be something repairable like the screen digitizer (and there are Youtubes that show the DIY how to replace the dgitizer).
> 
> Good luck.


the thing is im sure its not a hardware issue cause i never had this issue on the stock rom and even after i rooted it seem to happen as soon as i flashed my second rom.and no i have not gotten it wet. im runnning the .19 radios and htey work perfectly coverage wide most people tell me clockworkmod is the issue. btw i rooted through revolutionary


----------

